# Worn out rainbird rotors



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

New phenomena this year.

I have 4 rainbird 5000 rotors that spray fine but stopped oscillating. Never had that happen before.

I have really bad water with lots of iron. Im guessing they have gunked up over time and need cleaned or replaced.

Anyone else experience this? Are there better quality rotors that will resist wear? Or at least only require the spray head to be replaced and not the whole body?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I'm not that educated on irrigation stuff but how would the sealed gears of hunter i20s compare?


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

How old are they? I've had 3500's stop rotating, but they were about 15 years old.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

These are older ones. At least 5 years old but if they are as old as the house could be 17 or so


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

You can buy a new rotor and just swap the top part, leaving the housing buried. The housing doesn't exactly wear out.

But they might need raising if they have been in the ground that long. When mine sink down, the guts are exposed to more dirt.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

https://www.rainbird.com/products/52sa-premium-stainless-steel-rotor-sprinklers

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Rain-Bird-52SA-25-ft-50-ft-Range-Stainless-Steel-Gear-Drive-Rotor-52SA/100633584


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

I've had a couple stop oscillating. But only after adjusting the left stop. My newer ones I can set the left stop by twisting the head counter clockwise while it is popped up. My older ones seem to work the same, but make a clicking ratchet sound the newer ones do not. This may have broken it.


----------

